# Same day blocks @ Dla5 riverside



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

Has anyone had trouble getting any same day blocks? Or do they still pop up regularly? I woke up late for work.. Figured I could pickup a block or two at Amazon to make it up..


----------



## Caliblk22 (Dec 25, 2016)

Yes there was a 9:30 this morning around 8 but when I went to accept block was taken


----------



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

Caliblk22 said:


> Yes there was a 9:30 this morning around 8 but when I went to accept block was taken


Really.. I got mine for 930 am @ like 530am
It must be really slow cause I didn't see any of the regular workers there at all, the palletizing /receiving area is as empty as a ghost town


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

9am 930am 100pm 130pm and 4pm are all the drops I seen with my own eyes. I worked the 9 and 4


----------



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

Around what time did you see the 4pm one?


amazonflexguy said:


> 9am 930am 100pm 130pm and 4pm are all the drops I seen with my own eyes. I worked the 9 and 4


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

Correction. I saw 930 line up when I was leaving. 
And last night I got a blocks available notification at 758pm


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

SavageSvage said:


> Around what time did you see the 4pm one?


it came out st 230 ish


----------



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

amazonflexguy said:


> it came out st 230 ish


So my strategy is still good, I just haven't had much luck in having one pop up.. Cool thanks


----------

